# Shelter rave



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I love Toronto Humane Society small mammal/reptile/bird section. I just went the to adopt new rats and I was impressed with that section. The turtle tank things are huge. Think deep giant kiddie pool. Also the rats are all kept in half of a DCN or another cage just slightly smaller with tons of toys. The Rabbits get a fairly big grid cage. ( taller c&c grids). They also get tunnels and a big cardboard box that they can chew and go into. While I was there I saw a volunteer going around and giving the animals veggies. Then all the birds get a decent sized cage and a few perches and shredding toys. Overall I think this shelter is great. And the staff person that help my dad and I was quite knowledgable and very nice.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. That's like some sort of dream shelter! Its great to know that there are friendly people out there who have the kindness in their hearts to treat animals with the respect they deserve.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree with CosmicKat62. It really is absolutely awesome to know that there are indeed animals shelters/rescues out there that treat their animals good, with the respect and care all of them deserve! Thanks for sharing, that brightens my day


----------

